# Scottish IHS Branch



## Scottish IHS Branch (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

Just a bit of information on the Scottish IHS Branch. We also have a facebook group for anyone who is looking for more information, upcoming events etc.

We meet every 3rd Sunday of each month at:
The Woodside Hotel
Doune
FK16 6AB

The meetings start at 7pm. We are still a growing branch and are always looking to recruit new members. You do NOT have to be a member of the main IHS to join the Scottish Branch.

Membership runs from April-March and is £12 a year. 
Family Membership is £18 a year (2 adults, 2 children)
Members pay £2.50 per meeting, children pay £1. 
Affiliated members pay £2.50 (so far Forth Valley Reptile Club)
The first meeting for non-members is FREE (Apart from meetings with guest speakers). After the first free meeting, non Members pay £5 per meeting and is limited to 2 meetings then must become a full member. 

If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask.

Thank you

Jenn
(Branch Secretary)


----------



## Scottish IHS Branch (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you guys need a speaker please let me know


----------



## Scottish IHS Branch (Aug 18, 2014)

slippery42 said:


> If you guys need a speaker please let me know


Hi there, 

I'll drop you a PM

Thanks


----------



## Scottish IHS Branch (Aug 18, 2014)

Next meeting is on Sunday 19th October at 7pm. Suzi Robertson will be doing a talk on super dwarf retics, not one to be missed! Hope to see you there!


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

love your avatar/sig :no1:


----------



## Scottish IHS Branch (Aug 18, 2014)

Next meeting is tomorrow night, and one of our members will be doing a talk on Blood Pythons!

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Solo (Dec 23, 2006)

How have I only just seen this?!


----------



## Scottish IHS Branch (Aug 18, 2014)

Solo said:


> How have I only just seen this?!


We're still spreading the word around! Have you liked the facebook page?

Next meeting is Sunday 18th January, a member will be doing a talk on rosy boas 

Remember if you haven't been before, the first meeting is FREE!


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Scottish IHS Branch said:


> a member will be doing a talk on rosy boas


jealous!!!!


----------



## chrisf399 (Sep 20, 2014)

Would be good to pop in a see yous on your next meeting. I've never been before and I'm interested to see what you do!!! If you let me know when it's on next I will try and make it.

cheers


----------



## Scottish IHS Branch (Aug 18, 2014)

chrisf399 said:


> Would be good to pop in a see yous on your next meeting. I've never been before and I'm interested to see what you do!!! If you let me know when it's on next I will try and make it.
> 
> cheers


Hi Chris!

The next meeting is Sunday 15th February at 7pm, if you join the facebook group there will be more details about the meetings, topics and up coming events!


----------



## Scottish IHS Branch (Aug 18, 2014)

Good morning folks! This months talk on Sunday 19th April will be Fraser Gilchrist of the 'Save our sungazers campaign', who will be doing a talk on Sungazers in captivity and the campaign. Please note this month the membership fees are due, so we look forward to welcoming some new members on board! See you sunday : victory:


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I hope those in attendance enjoyed the presentation.


----------



## BrianTheButcher (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes Fraser, the talk was very good, lots of information on a very interesting species.


----------

